# I Smile She Smiles Everybody Smiles!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love Molly's smile and hope she will bring one to your face too!

And if you have some great Poodle smiles, share them with us!!!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww, she's a cutie!


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Aww!!!! Poodle smiles are the best!!! Too cute!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Molly is so cute - and she's such a smiler. How do you get her to smile all the time? My dog, Babykins tends to keep her mouth shut all the time.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

So cute! Number 9 is my favorite. Love the idea of a smiling thread!

Here's my gang. Bob (the black guy in the first two photos) is not much of a smiler. But I have quite a few of Cammie smiling (photos 2 through 6). And Sam (photos 6 through 10) is quite simply the happiest dog I have ever owned. Alway smiling. Always happy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it that you can see a white dog's smile best? Whatever, I can't get enough of Miss Molly's happy smiles.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! Sam and Cammie have great smiles!!! Love those poodle 'happy faces'!!!


----------



## MaggieMay17 (Mar 3, 2017)

I love that beautiful face! And that smile is to die for!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Molly has one of the cutest smiles on PF! 

Here are my babies smiling.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

LOVE those smiles Z!!!!! Maisie and Frosty are very very very happy poodles I think!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh yes! Definitely made me smile! Molly is just a doll baby! She sure has a lot of different expressions! Sooo cute!!! ❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Molly has one of the cutest smiles on PF!
> 
> Here are my babies smiling.



Awww, I sure ❤ Maizie and Frosty!! 


And precious Zooey too. Would never forget Zooey! ❤. :hug:


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Love that Molly smile! She made me smile this morning


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Molly certainly has that natural smile - made my day to see the wonderful photos.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Nothing better than a happy poodle ! She's a doll.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Molly always looks so happy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is one smiley doll baby for sure. So tremendously cute! So happy. No wonder she makes you smile so much. 

Lovely smiles from some other dogs here too!


----------

